# Looking for Advice on a Small Layout



## CJsNYCRR (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello all,

I am looking for some suggestions on a small layout. I have maybe 4'x6' to work with and HO scale. This will be my first layout so I am not sure how to best utilize the small space or where to begin. Any info on track types to use and power sources will also be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

A good place to start is by searching the internet.
When I first started about a year ago I did this.
As I remember there were several 4x6 layouts there.

This link may be a good place to start.
It also has a good, free track designing program.

http://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?scale=HO


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Scroll down to the HO section, there are some in there. If you can go a little larger it would make for a better layout. Or maybe make an L layout? 
Check out some of the plans there, have a look.
http://www.thortrains.net/

Here is one that is there, it is 4x6.
For a small space this one has some nice features...I think. There are other small plans there that you can add onto at a later date.


----------



## CJsNYCRR (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I would like to go larger but there just isn't enough space for it. At least not yet.


----------

